# what exactly is a pot mod and how do you do it?



## offroadcmpr (Jul 6, 2006)

I tried the search function but all of the results just pointed to people saying how much off an improvement they had in their lasers. I couldn't actually find out what you need to do to do it.

Also, would a wicked lasers laser be pot moddable? The most popular seems to be the Leadlight 105 and a few different ebay clones, but I have not heard anything about the wicked lasers.


Thanks.


----------



## LightFetish (Jul 6, 2006)

"The potentiometer is the part that adjusts the power output."
oh ya, if u look in my picture, its the screw head looking thing in the middle of the board.


----------



## offroadcmpr (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks. I tried it and discovered that my wicked lasers classic 15 can be turned up a little bit. It is brighter, or at least the beam is hotter as if I put my hand in front of it for around 5 seconds it starts to burn! But the power is very unstable. It constantly increases and decreases brightness! You think that I should go turn it down a little bit?


----------



## wells05 (Jul 8, 2006)

Probably - keep it there laser will more than likely be short lived. You can experiment with it and just go down until the beam is stable.


----------



## LightFetish (Jul 8, 2006)

turn it down. i had one of mine too high. it was great for a little bit. now its like 2mw


----------



## FlashlightPhreak (Jul 8, 2006)

Seems like the Leadlight 105 and 110 are the easiest to mod....


----------

